

Senior Unix Engineer saves Fannie Mae - vaksel
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-41262-118.html

======
Xichekolas
If the guy had been at all smart, he would have used someone else's
laptop/login to plant the script, and he would have put it in the _middle_ of
another _very long_ script.

Of course, maybe he did and this Makwana is taking the fall for someone else.

Of course, maybe Makwana really did it and plans to use the "I'm not that
stupid... I would have used someone else's laptop/login and not put it at the
end of a script" defense.

Man, Hollywood has screwed me up.

------
johnrob
It's going to take a lot more to really save Fannie Mae :)

------
lallysingh
Huh, the first thought to my mind was "How many people have access to do that
sort of damage"

How about tightening up their access control mechanisms next?

A _contractor_ had root access to all 4k boxes?

~~~
delano
Contractors are bound by a contract too. There's nothing special about
employees in regards to liability.

